# Can puppies take multivitamins?



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

There's no instruction on the bottle as to how old they can take multivitamins, only by weight.
So I was wondering if Archie, who will be 4 months in a couple of days, can start taking them?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hmmm not sure. Hopefully someone has the answer to this and will chime in soon.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Why does he need vitamins? Almost all dogs food (especially the 4-5 star ones) have adequate vitamins for all life stages. Adding vitamins might upset the balance. Unless the vet says he needs vitamins, I'd skip this.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would be very careful. Over supplementing can do more harm than good, especially if you are feeding kibble.
If you think he needs more vitamins in his diet you need to change what you are feeding, or add more fresh foods to his current diet


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info. that helps a lot 😊
Luckily he's on good food, but didn't know whether he required something for joints


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ask the vet for the recommended doseage for glucosomine and chrondotin (sp?) if you want to supplement for joints.


----------

